

New gadget extracts evidence from cell phones - Serene
http://www.newbritainherald.com/articles/2010/05/17/news/doc4bf200be2b09e276969185.txt

======
blintson
FTA:

“With the Internet it has exploded, but a lot of chief and command officers
didn’t understand and chose to put their resources in things like burglary or
homicides.”

This is probably the most egregious example of justifying something "for the
children". I'd much rather the police department put resources into catching
murders. Murder is worse.

------
phyzome
These aren't particularly new.

